# January Jones ist Mutter geworden



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2011)

January Jones ist Mutter geworden​


Die Schauspielerin January Jones ist zum ersten Mal Mutter geworden. Die 33-Jährige brachte am 13. September einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt. Der Kleine heißt Xander Dane Jones. "Der Mama und dem Baby geht es großartig", erklärte ihr Pressesprecher der 'Us Weekly'.

Jones, die unter anderem als Emma Frost in 'X-Men: Erste Entscheidung' für Aufsehen sorgte, gab im April bekannt, dass sie schwanger ist. Trotz vieler Gerüchte um den potentiellen Vater schwieg sich die Schauspielerin über den Vater des Kindes aus.

"Sie freut sich riesig auf das neue Kapitel in ihrem Leben als Single-Mama", sagte ein Insider dem 'People Magazine', als ihre Schwangerschaft bekannt wurde.

Den großen Durchbruch hatte Jones durch die US-Erfolgsserie 'Mad Men'. "Sie hat ein großes Herz und sie redet davon, Kinder zu haben, seitdem ich sie kenne, was nicht immer typisch für Schauspielerinnen ist", sagte der Produzent der Serie, Matthew Weiner, im Juni zu 'Us Weekly'. "Ich denke, das wird sie fantastisch machen."

*
Glückwunsch:thumbup:
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Sep. 2011)

na dann mal alles Gute für Mutter und Kind


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2011)

na dann gratulier ich doch mal


----------

